# NEW VERSION RELEASE: SUPER© 2007 Build 21 released.



## Kiran.dks (Jan 7, 2007)

*SUPER© 2007 Build 21*
Freeware to convert between almost all Video Formats

Erightsoft has released new version of it's SUPER© converter on January 4, 2007. 

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/SUPER.jpg

*Intro:* 

SUPER © IS UNIVERSAL as it supports a wide variety of input/source file format to play
or encode (to & from) without any additional third party software.
Supported input source file formats are:
- Video format: 3gp/3g2(Nokia,Siemens,Sony,Ericsson) asf, avi (DivX,H263,H263+,H264,XviD,MPEG4,MSmpeg4 etc..), dat,
   fli, flc, flv (used in Flash), mkv, mpg (Mpeg I,Mpeg II), mov(H263,H263+,H264,MPEG4 etc..), mp4(H263,H263+,H264,MPEG4), ogg, 
   qt, rm, ram, rmvb, str (Play Station), swf (Flash), ts (HDTV), viv, vob, wmv
- Audio format: aac, ac3, amr, mmf, mp2, mp3, mp4, mpc, ogg, ra, wav, wma

* Download: SUPER© 2007 Build 21*
Size 23.9MB

Home Page


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice Kiran... But you failed to mention one of its greatest USP... Its a freeware!!!

Arun


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome sakumar! Ya, thanks for pointing that point. I should have mentioned it. Now it is updated.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 10, 2007)

*Updates Info...*

*UPDATES IN SUPER© 2007 Build 21(Jan 4, 2007)*

[ADD] Apple iPod 5.5G profile with H.264/AVC support
[ADD] Microsoft ZUNE profile with WMV7/8 + WMA support
[ADD] SONY PS3 profile with high resolution H.264/AVC support
[ADD] SMAF (.mmf) RingTone 'Synthetic music Mobile Application Format'
[ADD] support for rendering WMA Audio files
[ADD] DV Digital Video codec support to AVI and MOV containers
[ADD] support to play/re-encode 3G2 files having Vorbis audio
[ADD] support to play/re-encode flv4 with or without DirectShow
[ADD] support to play/re-encode NSV files
[ADD] 5.99 - 6.25 - 7.5 - 10 - 50 - 60 FPS where applicable
[ADD] Auto creation of THM files saved into the PSP correct path folder
[ADD] Auto renaming rendered VOB into valid burning format VTS_nn_n.VOB
[ADD] FontSize+FontName+FontColor+LogoPosition support for WaterMark
[ADD] Correct renaming of all stream saved media
[ADD] Many other enhancement and bugfixes

Source: Video Help


----------



## jatt (Jan 11, 2007)

hi friend kiran_tech_mania i have already installed it but cant able to do anything with it why please tell me how its work


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 11, 2007)

I didn't get you. Can you ellaborate more about the problem you are facing....


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 16, 2007)

@jatt, just drag the file that you want to convert, select the output container and the output codec and thats just about it!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 17, 2007)

A tip for everybody who is facing problem with the pull down list.
Just right click on the menu bar and uncheck "Always on top". Your problem will be solved.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanx for the info


----------



## n2casey (Jan 17, 2007)

@ Kiran

Much Thx for info but sorry to say that I can't repu for u so frequently....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 17, 2007)

n2casey said:
			
		

> @ Kiran
> 
> Much Thx for info but sorry to say that I can't repu for u so frequently....



LOL!  Why dude? Why can't u?  Too many posts hai kya?


----------



## n2casey (Jan 17, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> LOL!  Why dude? Why can't u?  Too many posts hai kya?



U deserve repu for many of your posts which r posted very frequenly but I can't repu so frequently coz I get that annoying msg "Spread ur repu....".


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 18, 2007)

n2casey said:
			
		

> U deserve repu for many of your posts which r posted very frequenly but I can't repu so frequently coz I get that annoying msg "Spread ur repu....".



Wonderful dude! Thanks for the appreciation.


----------



## plsoft (Jan 18, 2007)

Right now i'm using Sorensen Sqeeze (though not freeware). How is the output quality of Super as compared to Squeeze?


----------



## iMav (Jan 18, 2007)

woa .... good find kiran ji


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks a Lot Again. @kiran


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 18, 2007)

i think this is one of the most powerful, freeware , under-popular tools

using it since its last version, excellent


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice to see all feedbacks! 



			
				plsoft said:
			
		

> Right now i'm using Sorensen Sqeeze (though not freeware). How is the output quality of Super as compared to Squeeze?



Never used Sorensen Sqeeze. Hence can't compare with Super. However I would like to add that video quality output of Super Converter is nice. But bit slow in convertion process though... One can't ask more from such a versatile freeware.


----------



## jatt (Jan 21, 2007)

hi friends i have already installed it but can't do anything when i drag a file in it there is no any encoding process starts i can't see anything and nothing found in the output directory.when want to stop it gives confirmation message that process is going on are you want to quite i press yes but when checked output directory there is no any file where is i m wrong please tell me thankx in advance


----------



## jatt (Jan 23, 2007)

plz help kiran_tech_mania
__________
can anyone have installed super 2007 please help me i can't able to do anything with it how it works tell me thanks in advance


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 23, 2007)

I regret for late reply dude. I accidently forget to follow up this thread....


>Open Super Converter
>Drag & Drop the Video say, mpeg format (for testing, use a small video file)
>Set the following settings...

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Miscellaneous/Super3Small.jpg

>Select the "Output Container"... Eg. MP4
>Now right-click on the interface and select "Specify the output folder destination"

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Miscellaneous/Super1Small.jpg

>For this scenario, point it on to desktop

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Miscellaneous/Super2Small.jpg

>Click "Encode"
>Encoded mp4 video gets saved on the desktop.


----------



## jatt (Jan 24, 2007)

hi kiran_tech_mania i can't able to see lower part in my software i mean i have no option to encode play these are not showed in my software that reason i can't able to do anything is there any hardware compitibily problem
i have celeron 1.2 with RAm 256


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jan 24, 2007)

jatt said:
			
		

> hi kiran_tech_mania i can't able to see lower part in my software i mean i have no option to encode play these are not showed in my software that reason i can't able to do anything is there any hardware compitibily problem
> i have celeron 1.2 with RAm 256



The problem is with CPU. 1.2GHz CPU is too less for encoding video. You need atleast a 2.2 GHz Processor for smooth functioning of super converter. It's time to upgrade your system configuration.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for providing SUPER© 2007 Build 21.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jan 24, 2007)

cool stuff man!


----------

